# Agee's Wolf head badge wanted $$$



## barneyguey (Dec 19, 2018)

Cash paid for a Agee's Wolf head badge







Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com , call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry

I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.

www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 16, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 10, 2019)

bump


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 10, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 946917



Cool, Is that your badge?


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 11, 2019)

*No.  Got it by researching your initial info
on Google..  Found none for sale.*

..... patric


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *No. Got it by researching your initial info
> on Google.. Found none for sale.*
> 
> ..... patric



Have a great day Patric! I'll find one of them suckers someday. Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 19, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 14, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 17, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 22, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 20, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 18, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 10, 2020)

I used to shop there quite a bit when I lived in Richmond. They are still open. Maybe they have a few in a box and would sell you one?


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2020)

ozzmonaut said:


> I used to shop there quite a bit when I lived in Richmond. They are still open. Maybe they have a few in a box and would sell you one?



I called them and they said they didn't have any. Barry


----------

